# What Goes Around...



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

This serial arsonist and animal rights activist may be singing a different tune in the near future - sopranno, I believe.

http://thinkingafield.org/2011/10/animal-activist-arsonist-gets-time.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

"Assume the position " will be a familiar phrase to him shortly.... I hope.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh he'll be with the animals soon alright. Squeal boy.........


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't think the crying wolf part will work this time HA !!


----------

